
Square Cash opens its door to businesses and introduces $Cashtags - mattstrayer
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/23/businesstime-for-square-cash/
======
jklein11
First of all I want to say I agree with you. Getting the UI of a form is make
or break, and largely the validation is the reason why a form sucks or it
doesn't. My only question is with the value of making it drag and drop. Won't
this scaffolding limit the ability to customize a form for a specific business
need?

~~~
loco5niner
?

